# Female Bettas and Zebra Danios?



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have my 10g tank that I'm in the process of planting and was given some zebra danios from a friend who could no longer keep them in her tank. I told her that I would put some in my 10g and the rest in my 29g. I've never dealt with them before but have noticed how hyper they are.

I have one of my females in the 10g right now, Delilah, and I'm afaid they might scare her being as active as they are. She didn't do well with the two corys that I put in there, I think they scared her and she hid most of the day so I fished them out and put them back into the 29g, now she's swimming around the tank happily. 

I really need to not over-stock the 29g and was going to add four danios into the 10g, but not at the expense of stressing out Delilah. 

So any thoughts?


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Danios are pretty highstrung IMO.. how much do you have in your 29 gallon already? How close are you to overstocking? If it were me, I'd try and get them into the bigger tank. Of course, it also depends on what else you have in your 29 to... don't want ze little danios to be fishfood.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

If Delilah didn't do well with cories I'd say danios would surely stress her out. They are just too damn hyper.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay I'll just move all seven into the 29g. There are only seven other fish in there right now.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Delilah will be delighted to hear that!! :-D


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

s72450 said:


> Okay I'll just move all seven into the 29g. There are only seven other fish in there right now.


What type of fish do you have in your 29 gallon already? That's really the only thing I'd be concerned about is the compatability, but if you were gonna put 3 in there anyway, then you probably know.  And your tank shouldn't be overstocked then, but it depends on how big your current inhabitants are in the 29.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

Right now in my 29g I have two platies, two mollies, two neon tetras, and a cory cat.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You definitely have room in the 29 for all seven danios, as well as four more neons and five more cories. Just don't add them all at once, and keep an eye on your water parameters as you may have to step up your water change schedule with the increased bioload.

Some people say danios are nippy fish, but I've never seen mine nip anything but each other (and even then, only playfully). However, if your betta was freaked out by cories I would definitely avoid putting the hyperactive danios with her.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank's for the advice. I put a divider into my 10 gallon and left Delilah on one side and the remaining cory and four danios on the other to see how it works out. So far she's really curious about them but they are not her.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

The only thing I wonder about now is if your 4 danios will be to stressed in such a small 5 gallon space, just cause of how active they are.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I figure I'll leave them in through the rest of the week and then bring out the divider provided Delilah doesn't appear that scared.


----------

